# british dragon



## hammeranvil (May 18, 2006)

Is it hard to come by british dragon in the us?  I saw a site that said it was a reseller of bd.  Then i  I saw a site britishdragon.us  .  What do you guys think a scam or what?


----------



## Cryptasm (May 18, 2006)

get the email for the site u found and go to the british dragon website and put that email in , if they are legit the british dragon website will confirm it.


----------



## fireringler (May 19, 2006)

i heard on another site that it was a BD scam. Watch out.


----------



## hammeranvil (May 19, 2006)

Yeah I dont need to try their products just curious.  Maybe my hookup with get his hands on some and share one day.  Hey,  a kid can dream cant he?


----------



## pincrusher (May 20, 2006)

britishdragon.us  is definately a scam!!!! i know this to be true so stay well away from them. it is also rumored that they may be feds trying to set up people for busts but that has not been confirmed.
if you want to know if any source is a authorized reseller of BD products you can go to their website www.britishdragon,com and go to the section where it will allow you to put in an email or website address and they will confirm if the source is authorized or not.
if you would like to try their products pm me and i can give ya some direction on a legit and verifyable source for it


----------



## healthfreak (May 21, 2006)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> britishdragon.us  is definately a scam!!!! i know this to be true so stay well away from them. it is also rumored that they may be feds trying to set up people for busts but that has not been confirmed.
> if you want to know if any source is a authorized reseller of BD products you can go to their website www.britishdragon,com and go to the section where it will allow you to put in an email or website address and they will confirm if the source is authorized or not.
> if you would like to try their products pm me and i can give ya some direction on a legit and verifyable source for it



yep huge scam site. dont do it bro


----------



## Drew546 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Drew*

Hey everybody I'm having trouble getting bigger in the gym does any one have a safe and reliable source E-mail me at [[/email] thanks guys.


----------



## two_slug (Sep 27, 2006)

Drew546 said:
			
		

> Hey everybody I'm having trouble getting bigger in the gym does any one have a safe and reliable source E-mail me at [email protected] thanks guys.


Check out the SOURCE SECTION. They are all reliable.


----------



## Gladiator (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey:welcome:  DRew how about


----------



## Montana (Jan 30, 2010)

could you let me know where to find a legit supplier of bd. I'm in the US.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jan 31, 2010)

...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 31, 2010)

Holy crap, the sh*t flying around here is ridiculous.


----------



## rocco-x (Feb 22, 2010)

The Grim Repper said:


> Holy crap, the sh*t flying around here is ridiculous.


x2!wtf is going on here?all these threads are 2,3,4 years old.who still believes in the BD fairy?it's a shame i only come here for the laughs.


----------



## drob29 (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah your right....whats going on?


----------

